# Upgrade second drive from 137 GB to 250 GB



## nirvanamike (Jan 25, 2006)

I followed the Hinsdale instructions to add a 250 GB drive to my 80 GB Tivo. What I didn't realize until it was too late was that the Hinsdale software only supports the 137 GB limit. Can anyone point me in the right direction to get the full use of the 250 GB? 

Unfortunately I was an idiot and did not make a backup prior to adding the new drive. I have not recorded anything new since installing the drive. I have tried to issue the mfsadd command with the weakness CD with no success.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

You need the free LBA48 CD from PTVUpgrade so you can run mfsadd with LBA48 support.

If your TiVo software version is > 5.0 (IIRC) then you should already have a LBA48 kernel on your TiVo, otherwise you will need to run tpip (or copykern) from the same CD to copy the kernel.

However, adding a 250GB drive to an existing 80GB one will most likely have pushed you over the capacity limit for your existing swapfile, so if you get a GSOD in future you may have some remedial fiddling about to do before it can complete.


----------



## nirvanamike (Jan 25, 2006)

I believe I tried to run mfsadd with LBA48 support using the weakness boot cd. The result was the "Nothing to add" message. From my understanding this is because I already have the maximum number of partitions. 

I'm not sure if I need to resize the partitions, remove the second drive and allocate new partitions, or what else.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

nirvanamike said:


> I believe I tried to run mfsadd with LBA48 support using the weakness boot cd. The result was the "Nothing to add" message. From my understanding this is because I already have the maximum number of partitions.
> 
> I'm not sure if I need to resize the partitions, remove the second drive and allocate new partitions, or what else.


Most likely you need to fix the partition table on the 250GB B disk before running mfsadd. Follow the instructions here.


----------



## nirvanamike (Jan 25, 2006)

Ok...I've spent the evening trying to follow the information in the above link for using pdisk to recreate the partition table on my Tivo Drive B. There are a few problems.

I have 3 boot disks (mfstools 2, weakness, kazmyr's). The only one with large disk support (weakness) does not have pdisk.

In the boot up of kazmyr's 
"hdd: Signature 1492, be16 Signature 9214
16:40 block 0 has signature 9214 rather than 1492
unknown partition table"

Running pdisk on Tivo Drive B shows "pdisk: No valid block 1 on '/dev/hdd' "

Any suggestions?


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

nirvanamike said:


> Any suggestions?


Try the free PTVUpgrade lba48 CD. It's lba48 aware and includes pdisk. kazmyr sounds like an old CD for S1's that has byte swapping turned on.


----------



## nirvanamike (Jan 25, 2006)

After my fourth boot disk and nervously recreating my partition table on TiVo Drive B I am up to 367 hours. Thanks for the assistance.


----------

